
AI Generated News - gabcoh
https://bigbird.dev/
======
gabcoh
To be honest I only posted this because I am highly confused and disturbed by
it. I frankly could not understand the site and I can't tell whether its
satire or legitimate. Could someone please explain what's going on here?

~~~
ksaj
If you didn't have to sign up to try it online, I'd feed it this for a working
title: Supercharge how you make content with Big Bird

It would be interesting then to see what it churns out, and at the very least,
would answer your question. Looking at the examples, I think it's a joke. But
alas, it is pretty hard to tell these days.

